# how to hide sponge filter!



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so i have a 5g rimless that im using for shrimp, and i want to scape it like this-http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x223/califjewls/120%20Gallon%20Tank/5.jpg different plants though. anyways, i have a sponge filter, and im not sure how to best hide it! buying another filter is out of the question


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks, the link must have messed up. 

any ideas??? asap please, id like to start scaping now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

For those who think the above is a great thing to mimic, the tank in question is much larger than a 5.5 and has no filter, heater, etc..
I'm just saying...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im aware of that, but i want to do something with a similar concept, two "islands" with a sea of sand between. im just wondering where would be a strategic place to possibly hide the sponge filter. i would take it out for pictures.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Why don't you use a power filter and just cover the intake with filter floss, a sponge, or a screen? It would give better water flow and could be used as a means for dissolving Co2. The Red Sea Nano would be a good choice and goes for $12-15 on Ebay.

If you really want to use a sponge filter, remember that when you take it out for pictures, there will be a big gap in the aquascape where it had been. You could put the filter in the open sandy area, but that might become irritating for you after a while.

If you're only keeping shrimp, you could probably skip a filter and just use an air line for flow. Just do extra vacuuming to keep mulm from building up too much.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i already ordered the sponge filter, and it only cost me $8 including priority shipping. i just wanted something cheap. i was thinking about putting it in the back middle where there will be open sand ( different than the pic a little bit, my idea is) i was trying to think it there is somewhere behind a rock i could stick it


----------

